# Do you know anything about your GSD's litter mates?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans was one of 10, I believe. 

Here they are, precious little furballs, knowing nothing but to cry, nurse and poop, under mama Questa's concerned gaze.

Hans was one of these little guys. Wonder which one? 









I have always thought of the others who came into the world with him, and briefly shared his life. 

All got sold but one. I kept going back to the site and she was always still there, frozen in time, in her 8-week-old picture. 

Sometimes I check Narnia just to see what is going on with them.

What do I see today? His sister, all grown up, the one that was left behind, probably one that came rushing up to us, tails wagging, paws on the little barrier, along with a few more siblings, when we were there. I was too taken with Hans at the time to go see the others. 

Here is his sister, the gorgeous, and from the description, really good dog Nevada! 

Definitely, Hans's sister. Her ears are more rounded and her coloring is darker, but the rest is so similar that it is delightful. I was so delighted to see her, and got such a kick out of reading about her!


_"Nevada is a high drive black & red daughter of TrCh. Questa von Narnia, C.D., BH, SchH2, TR3, AD and Dix Z Perstatskeho mlyna BH, ZVV1, SchH3, IPO3, AD, TD. She is very social, confident, and outgoing, and has high play drive for a jute or a ball. She has a firm, hard grip and is showing excellent potential for tracking, obedience, and protection work. She is social and non-dominating with other dogs and enjoys playing with them. Nevada is excellent with children and travels easily. We hope to see her grow up to be a future competition and breeding dog for our kennel."_










Which brings me to my question: do you know of, or have any pics of, your dog's litter mates?


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

No  Which really does make me sad.

I am FB friends with the owners of most of our Rottweilers litter. When we still lived in CA we would have playdates with one of the other pups. On my drive across country, we met up with 2 more of his litter mates. I love seeing them all grow up and compare personalities. 

We purchased Roo through his sire's owner. She took pick of the litter as stud payment and we got Roo from her. I never had any contact with the breeder that whelped the litter until after Roo came home. I am FB friends with her, and have repeatedly emailed/posted to her, asking for litter photos and info, but she has ignored every request. Considering she is on the East Coast and only hours away, I would guess some of Roo's litter mates are still in the area.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

All but two were planned for police dogs and the other two went to companion homes (including Delgado) but then there was a issue with the police funding so that fell through so one went to police training and the rest went back up for sale. When I last spoke to the breeder all but two were in companion homes, I told her that if any of the other owners wanted to keep in touch that I was interested but no bites yet. I'm not sure if the last two sold or not. I think she's planning a yearly bbq for their dog owners to get together so I hope that happens, it'd be a lot of fun 

As for photos:

His mother Diva with the litter at 5 weeks old










Another photo of Diva with the litter at 5 weeks old. Sorry for the quality, she wasn't cooperating with the camera that day lol










Litter at 5 weeks old





































Litter at 7 weeks


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh goody, I'll play! Sorry, these are mixes, not purebreds, but I hope no one minds. (Mom is pb WGSD, dad is some kind of husky lab mix.)

Bailey and Tucker were from a litter of 7. All lived. Five males, two females. (Both females were whites) Five whites, 1 quite dark, 1 silver. 1 white male had one blue eye; the dark male had both blue eyes.










(Last pup, a white girl wasn't born yet...)

My irresponsible son sold a white girl and the silver boy to someone.. .and poof, vanish. No idea where they are. (*Breaks* my heart. )

*The others:*

*Brother -- (one blue eye)*










*Same guy, might as well be Bailey's twin other than the one blue eye:*











*Sister -- *











*Blue eyed brother --*










*Same guy, but with time, he lightened up a lot:*











And then, of course, I have two white boys.

Funniest thing of all to me is how Tucker does not look like any of his littermates. (Or at least the three I keep in touch on.)

-- Oh and last, ETA -- a father/son comparison --


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

There are 4 of Carly's litter mates that I see on a fairly regular basis. One I see at the dog shows (she's an AKC Grand Champion), and the other 3 are owned by friends.

Carly's sister Tara:










Sage's breeder and her son each have a litter mate. I see them all the time. They are just as silly and sweet as Sage.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My Uncle owns one of Dakoda's sisters, and I see her brother (as well as another sister) from time to time when her breeder is visiting America. He usually visits for long periods of time so I also get to see her mother, grandparents on both sides, and a cousin of hers.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I keep up with most of my dog's littermates and half-siblings.

Just today we went to my breeder's house where 3 of her littermates were (2 were there for babysitting while the family camped) and one full sibling puppy (3 months) from the last litter.

I keep in contact with SEVERAL half siblings and a few full siblings from each of my dogs. 

I also get to hang out with their parents and some of the other half siblings on a regular basis. 

Actually, my best friend may be babysitting Zefra's littermate sister on-off for a bit for some training/socializing in the city. 

We just did some herding a few weeks ago too with one of her full siblings.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Edit on mine (It somehow cut it out >.<)-* 
I know the most about the sister my uncle owns. She's very independant, prefers to be outside herding/watching the livestock and chickens. When she isn't doing that she's out with my uncle doing his errands (small enough town she gets to go everywhere, even restaurants). She's great with all the people in town and is very social (moreso than Koda). However, he has quite a few icidents where people will try to steal livestock, eggs, etc. off his property and she does NOT do well with those strangers


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is Havoc's mom with his litter









This is a picture of Havoc and his brother Icon when they were about 12 months old

















This is Mayhem's sister









This is that same sister with Mayhem at 8 weeks old








and again at about 4-5 months old 









Mayhem and a different sister from the same litter








Can barely tell them apart!

Mayhem's brother









Here are two of mine, but they are brother and sister









Here is their sister Luna








and here is their brother Dexter










I could keep going LOL But I'll leave it at that


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i have pics of zeus with his litter mates from the breeder..and we have all kept in touch with the breeder and plan on all getting together this fall..i cant wait


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I do! There were 2 females in Minka's litter. Minka went North and sister Akina is South. Her owner and I talk weekly! Someday we will meet  and I really look forward to that day! Don't know much about the boys, however. One male went to a police department.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I know Shasta's breeder kept back one female from Shasta's litter, Penny, and she just had her first litter of beautiful black and red puppies. One of Shasta's brothers has appeared in commercials, I believe. I'm not sure about the rest...not even sure how many were in her litter.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I did see a few of Aiden's siblings from his litter and the repeated litter for about a year after I got him, but then everybody kind of faded away...

I love the connections that some breeders make on FB. I know that H'Doc vom Rex Lupus has an awesome FB group page that allows his progeny to keep in touch. It's so great! I'm hoping for the same when I pick out my next puppy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I love the connections that some breeders make on FB. .




Thank you for the fantastic idea. I just found the whole litter on FB! Wonder if I can get in touch with any of the owners... I no longer have a FB account but it may be worth joining again for this.

This little dude looked to me like Joe Pesci. Robin said there was no way he would fit us because he was too energetic, LOL. He does look like trouble... wonder where he is and what he looks like now










Questa Pups (4wks) & Utah Pups (5wks) | Facebook


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Thank you for the fantastic idea. I just found the whole litter on FB! Wonder if I can get in touch with any of the owners... I no longer have a FB account but it may be worth joining again for this.
> 
> This little dude looked to me like Joe Pesci. Robin said there was no way he would fit us because he was too energetic, LOL. He does look like trouble... wonder where he is and what he looks like now
> 
> ...


I only use facebook for dog stuff now lol.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

My oldest daughter and her husband have one of Teddy's littermates. She's a very sweet, pretty dog, but doesn't have the ultra feminine look of Teddy. 

As pups she was much less mouthy than Teddy, but she did like to jump on everything and everyone.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

When I adopted Z at 16 months old, his brother was also being adopted out and I the daughter of the guy who took the litter mate (brother). The guy does not post pics of him though-won't even share them with me...oh well I guess! 

I quite accidentally found another litter mate of Z's. See if you can tell the difference of the two below 


















When I adopted Nadia at 16 months old, I did some digging and found someone not far from me that has one of her sisters. We spoke one time on the phone. Have never had the joy of talking again


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I have seen two of my dogs full brothers and will get to train with one of them regularly. I have also seen 7 of his half siblings at training and will continue to get to see them train, as they live close by and we all train with the breeder. It is very neat to see the similarities, both physically and behaviorally between them all. 

Before this, I never met any of my dogs siblings. I would have loved to though.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I occasionally get to see Luka's litter sister Lark von Sontausen SchH3 FH FH2 CDX TD HT. Quite an accomplished girl, and reminds me of Luka in so many ways.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Christine started a FB page for the Blackthorn kennel and it really took off with the P-litter. Most of the P-puppy owners have kept in touch and it's been awesome to watch the siblings growing up, compare notes on behaviors, and see how similar everyone can be! Some of the earlier litters have popped in and hopefully the newest puppy families will be active on FB too.

I get to see a half-sister of Piper's fairly regularly since she's owned by my herding instructor. Have even seen momma (Xita) and another half-sister when Christine comes down for herding. I absolutely LOVE how tight-knit the Blackthorn family is!!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Through Facebook, I've managed to track down few of Kira's litter mates.

Here's Kira:










Here's one of Kira's sisters:










Here's one of her brothers:










Here's another brother:










Finally, here's mom.










Dad:


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I know of one of Milla's littermates. We trade pictures and stories often. There were 10 in the litter and I know the breeder still has 1 of them. Or did last time I checked. 

Most of the puppies go to working homes so I am hoping with a little research I will be able to keep up with them.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I met two of them about a year ago. They both have much more mild temperaments than our girl. Her brother is huge, probably 95-100lbs now, has more reddish coloring, one ear that flops, very sweet and obedient, well trained and playful and goofy. We did some basic obedience training with him for a few weeks. Her sister is shorter, a lighter build, maybe about 10 lbs lighter than her, even tempered. Our dog seems to have more of her dad's genes than her sister, way more protective, but goofy like her brother.


----------



## Renmure (Jun 5, 2012)

Nzo was one of 10 puppies. I see his breeder regularly at shows and also we keep in touch on FB. I'm also FB friends with one of his brother's owners and also with one of his sister's owners.

His mum and dad are both show dogs here in the UK so I get to see not only them but also lots of his relatives, especially his UK grandad who is a lovely dog. They all love water but especially TomTom (Nzo's grandad). Here he is in full flight: and another of some of the breeder's dogs out and about.

His breeder makes a point of keeping in touch and updating pics of the puppies and we had lots of pics of Nzo and his littermates before they could go to their new homes.

I should be able to track most of them because they were mostly going to be shown here in the UK so they should be easy to keep up with.

Wendy


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I try to keep tabs on Nikon's littermates, at least the people that I'm acquainted with. One of his littermates died at 8 weeks old (born with a heart defect) and another was PTS over a year ago (behavioral problems but I blame the owners). I always look at what his sisters are producing (two littermates are used for breeding by Nikon's breeder). I also keep tabs on some of his half-siblings and what they are producing. I know he's got 8 VA rated half siblings, all by his sire.

I don't know anyone that has a littermate to Pan though I know a couple that has a sister from an earlier litter (Pan's was a repeat) and I keep tabs on Pan's sire and a few of his half-siblings.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I love seeing the consistency in the littermates! So cool!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Unfortunately no, but then again I didn't get Bianca from her breeder since I got her as an adult.
All I know about her littermates is one of them probably has her registration papers and we have one of theirs (apparently there was a mix-up with them as a puppy, unfortunately this also means her tattoo is registered with the CKC under another dog's name!) I tried searching the name of the one whose papers were mixed up with but could not find any info online.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryffon's breeder has a Yahoo discussion group for all her puppy buyers. I think just about all the owner's of the G litter are very active on this group, so we get to hear updates and brags, and discussions all the time. I't really neat to see the pics, and to hear how they are all similar and different in their own way.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, I've met two of Trent's littermates, one of them only once, and the other several times. The former is his sister "Sally", and the latter his sister named "Ulla", owned by nickiandbill on this forum, though they haven't posted in a few years. She is gorgeous and there is a lot of resemblance between her and Trent. 

Here are pictures of the litter, from the breeder's website

Trent is up front, the first puppy










Now he's the one looking straight at the camera, third puppy from the right











Here are a few pictures of his littermate and brother, Queich from the Leerburg photo contest page. Description is



> Queich is 2 1/2 years old and is certified as a SAR trailing dog. He is also certified in HRD and has 3 finds overall to his credit. We volunteer for Oregon K9 Search Teams.



















I've also exchanged e-mails with two full sibling owners from later litters. Both are on this board, "mythlost" who owns Xena and "bcannie" who owns Zeppelin. Xena and Zeppelin are about half a year younger than Trent, and full sisters to him.

A younger Xena from one of mythlost's previous posts










And Zeppelin, who I actually got to meet in person. Her owner and I have been e-mailing regularly since before Z came home.

These pictures do not do her justice. She is just the best little bitch 




























Here is Trent for comparison






















Sunflowers said:


> Which brings me to my question: do you know of, or have any pics of, your dog's litter mates?


I've seen pictures of one from Hans' litter, too. She lives in Nevada, somewhere within or around Las Vegas. Someone I know of from another forum posted about a Narnia pup at the daycare she works at, a "Lucy" from the N-litter. AgilityPup with Simi on this board might have mentioned her.

According to the person who posted about Lucy, she has "so much drive, so much bravery, so much energy, and so much unbelievable naughtiness". Sounds like some of my dog's siblings :wild:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I know that Sinister's little sister was bred before she was 2 years old. 

I know Sinister's brother is also being bred. 

If I had the money I would offer to buy them both.

I've seen photos of them on the breeder's website, they look alot like Sinister, his sister could be his twin.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

There are 3 boys from Gunner's litter who I've never heard about. My breeder is great at forwarding emails and pics when they're sent to her. But sadly she's never forwarded any and they are not on the website either. 

I would love to see them.
I've seen pics of one of the other boys (Gunner was one of 5 boys) and he is beautiful. All I know is that his name is Zack.

The two females from the litter are Mocha and Lilly.
Mocha's owner Michele and I are great friends and had the good fortune to find each other and watch our pups grow. Unfortunately Mocha passed in Feb 2011 at 2 1/2 after a long and misdiagnosed illness. It's a long story but we believe she succumbed to a fungal infection. Her body was donated to Univ of Penn for a necropsy but the findings were not revealed to Michele since she donated her. She now has Liebe who is a cousin of Gunner. Our breeder gave her to Michele even though Mocha's illness was not genetic. She's a wonderful caring breeder who saw someone in immense pain and wanted to help ease it.

I've seen pics of Lilly and she is gorgeous.
Since I don't have permission to post pictures of Zack and Lilly, I will just post a few of gorgeous Mocha (RIP).


























And this is Liebe, a cousin of Gunner. Liebe's dam and Gunner's dam are sisters.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rei said:


> I've seen pictures of one from Hans' litter, too. She lives in Nevada, somewhere within or around Las Vegas. Someone I know of from another forum posted about a Narnia pup at the daycare she works at, a "Lucy" from the N-litter. AgilityPup with Simi on this board might have mentioned her.
> 
> According to the person who posted about Lucy, she has "so much drive, so much bravery, so much energy, and so much unbelievable naughtiness". Sounds like some of my dog's siblings :wild:


OMG!!! Thank you so much! I found another sister!:wild::wild:

Hey AgilityPup! - Chazhound Dog Forum


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think, almost sure, that I fostered and adopted out my dog's sister: Big Dogs, Big Heartworm: Meet Mila

I adopted my girl from rescue when she was 8 months. About 8 years later...her sister came to me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have to post a pic, LOL.
This is Lucy, and she lives in Vegas, Baby! 

Apparently she is taking classes and is a pleasure to work with.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I was in contact with a friend of mine that had Titan's brother, but he was rehomed because she started deploying every 4 months.. and it just wasn't a good spot for him, so now I don't know much about him. however, with the help of qbchottu I was able to find his brother Champ.. which actually is the one that I was deciding between when I got Titan. 

Champ aus Ribera - German Shepherd Dog

He's so perrty


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My breeder will share pictures of Hondo's littermates every so often. I just found out this morning that Hondo's sister was lost last night. The breeder kept her, and she ran off chasing a rabbit and never returned. I hope they find her. She's a beauty.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So, I got all excited and sent this email to my husband:

*Subject: Hi. My name is Lucy, I live in Vegas : )*

Inside was a pic of the dog. 

The email got promptly deleted :rofl:
He thought it was porn spam.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> So, I got all excited and sent this email to my husband:
> 
> *Subject: Hi. My name is Lucy, I live in Vegas : )*
> 
> ...


:spittingcoffee: that's hyssterical! Ha!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I forgot to come back and edit my post to add photo's... oops! Better late than never I guess.

The litter as snausages.. 










This is Tikki herding, she lives with my breeder. Zefra and I both get to see her quite a bit (few times per month).










Tikki relaxing after her run with the sheep.










My Zefra for comparison.



















We get to hang out with two others from her litter but I don't have any photo's. Also, we see siblings from the previous and newest litter on a regular basis as well. Including the 2.5 month old baby girl I got to smoosh Sunday. :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> So, I got all excited and sent this email to my husband:
> 
> *Subject: Hi. My name is Lucy, I live in Vegas : )*
> 
> ...


:rofl: That's awesome! 

Poor Lucy, being called a porn star and all that


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah...I hope the owner contacts me so we can have a good laugh about that


----------

